
Ask HN: Intellectually simulating Podcasts/conversations/Talk - gajju3588
What are some of really intellectually simulating podcasts&#x2F;talks&#x2F;videos you have come across. In any of the categories.
======
chrisin2d
In Our Time with Melvin Bragg from BBC Radio 4. It’s a colossal podcast series
split into six podcasts discussing Literature, Culture, History, Philosophy,
Religion, and Science. Each episode Melvin Bragg brings together a panel of
professors and experts (mostly from within the UK) to discuss a topic, event,
or famous figure.

The Knowledge Project with Shane Parrish from Farnham Street. “Master the best
of what other people have already figured out” sums it up.

EconTalk with Russ Roberts from the Hoover Institution. Russ brings on
distinguished guests to talk about economics, finance, and more. It’s a neat
way to discover interesting thinkers. The topics are far ranging: he once
brought on Judith Donath to talk about human-computer interaction and online
communities and identities.

~~~
specialist
I've really liked the BBC content that I've managed to listen to. But their
catalog really show the navigation, discovery mismatch between established
publishers and the podcast networks.

Podcast UIs need trees or facets or something, to ease drill down.

Much as I've disliked the NextStep (iTunes) panel navigator, I really miss it
on mobile.

------
mmxmb
Lex Fridman's AI Podcast. He gets to invite a lot of very interesting people
(not just from AI research space).

[https://lexfridman.com/ai/](https://lexfridman.com/ai/)

My personal favorite episodes are with Chris Lattner, Bjarne Stroustrup and
Jim Keller.

~~~
Insanity
he also interviewed Knuth, one of the better ones as well IMO!

------
thedelchop
"Revolutions" by Mike Duncan, its a survey through most of the important
liberal political revolutions of the western world. Its extremely informative
but his conversational style makes its totally accessible and stimulating.

~~~
theluketaylor
I’d also highly recommend his History of Rome podcast

------
ravenstine
Eric Weinstein's "The Portal"

Lots of episodes of Joe Rogan (Depending on the guest)

Brett Weinstein's "Dark Horse Podcast"

Rationally Speaking by Julia Galef (Been on hiatus for a while, though)

Uncommon Knowledge by Hoover Institution (I don't appreciate some of their
conservative views, but they have interesting guests and are a good way to
break the liberal bubble)

~~~
mark_l_watson
I just subscribed to Uncommon Knowledge, thanks for the reference. I am a very
far left liberal, but if I have to talk politics then I prefer to doing so
with my conservative friends rather my with liberal friends. I think having my
own viewpoint just reflected back at me gets boring.

~~~
psmithsfhn
I will check this one out (the Hoover one), but I'm skeptical.

I could see, in theory, reading or listening to some conservative stuff, but
it just never seems to be honest. Or...lacks basic human decency. Is outright
racist. etc.

I do remember, at least think I do, 20 years ago -- you could find at least
some people being serious on the right. Eh, I was probably just being naive.

Hoover - last time I saw something from them - it was basically VDH arguing
for total war or something.

And...what is with billionaires buying universities' prestige? It's kind of
like you can have excellent global heating reporting in the WSJ, and then
their OpEd page will say, 'There is no evidence of heating.' Same thing with
Hoover and Stanford. Or the Kochs buying...everything. I guess Unis are on
even shakier ground now. :-/

...checked them all out. Not for me. Except one Rationally Speaking episode
about whether global poverty/rate is good/bad.

------
mriguy
[https://www.econtalk.org/](https://www.econtalk.org/) Fascinating insights
into economics, with a Hayekian bent. Lately has been diverging into many
other topics related to philosophy and religion, but always interesting.

~~~
Pandabob
Econtalk is by far my favorite podcast and it blows my mind that one can get
quality content like it free.

------
quantum_state
Conversation with Tyler is a good one too. Check it out at
[https://conversationswithtyler.com/](https://conversationswithtyler.com/).

~~~
papeda
+1. His conversation with Neal Stephenson is a fun entry point. A recording
and transcript is here: [https://medium.com/conversations-with-tyler/tyler-
cowen-neal...](https://medium.com/conversations-with-tyler/tyler-cowen-neal-
stephenson-science-fiction-writer-7fbe020e60b6)

------
TheGallopedHigh
I would highly recommend the “In our Time” podcast by the BBC. The host gets
three experts to discuss a very wide range of subject from history to science
to art.

------
mellosouls
Hardcore History (Dan Carlin) [https://www.dancarlin.com/hardcore-history-
series/](https://www.dancarlin.com/hardcore-history-series/)

In Our Time (BBC)
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qykl](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qykl)

But there are many interesting programmes and podcasts on BBC Sounds. Worth
browsing generally. Example of one currently available:

The Meaning of Life According to AJ Ayer

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05pw9tw](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05pw9tw)

------
polytely
I really like the podcast feed of The Syllabus[0], It's run by Evgeny Morozov,
one of my favourite technology writers.

It's a weekly curated collection of interesting podcast episodes, focussed
around philosophy, technology, political economy & social justice. It's my
favourite source of new ideas I wouldn't encounter anywhere else, I often find
interesting perspectives in their collection.

[0]: [https://the-syllabus.com/goods/best-of/best-of-podcasts/](https://the-
syllabus.com/goods/best-of/best-of-podcasts/)

------
Balgair
The Art of Manliness Podcast.

Brett actually reads the material that the guest is coming on to talk about.

Shocking, I know.

He lets his guests talk, but reigns them in and directs the conversation well.
His choice of guests reinforces the 'manliness' themes, of course, but he gets
a lot of great female guests too. Each episode gets a full written transcript
too, along with a lot of great links and other resources.

I often find myself using bits from nearly each show and thinking about the
material for weeks afterwards

[https://www.artofmanliness.com/podcast/](https://www.artofmanliness.com/podcast/)

Some favorite episodes:

The Case for Blue Collar Work With Mike Rowe:
[https://www.artofmanliness.com/articles/mike-rowe-
interview/](https://www.artofmanliness.com/articles/mike-rowe-interview/)

How to Be a Creative Genius Like da Vinci:
[https://www.artofmanliness.com/articles/da-vinci-walter-
isaa...](https://www.artofmanliness.com/articles/da-vinci-walter-isaacson-
interview/)

Jack London’s Literary Code:
[https://www.artofmanliness.com/articles/podcast-579-jack-
lon...](https://www.artofmanliness.com/articles/podcast-579-jack-londons-
literary-code/)

St. Augustine’s Real-World Spirituality for Restless Hearts:
[https://www.artofmanliness.com/articles/st-augustine-
philoso...](https://www.artofmanliness.com/articles/st-augustine-philosophy/)

Babe Ruth and the World He Made:
[https://www.artofmanliness.com/articles/babe-ruth-jane-
leavy...](https://www.artofmanliness.com/articles/babe-ruth-jane-leavy-
interview/)

Inside the Gangsters’ Code:
[https://www.artofmanliness.com/articles/gangsters-code-
lou-f...](https://www.artofmanliness.com/articles/gangsters-code-lou-ferrante-
interview/)

------
crusty
Right now, if you're looking for advanced discussions related to SARS-CoV02,
is suggest this week in virology,
[https://microbe.tv/twiv](https://microbe.tv/twiv) (I didn't double check http
vs https or www vs not). Right now they are getting some really good corona-
virologist guests and they don't pull intellectual or depth punches to appeal
to every layman. There's a lot, maybe look for episodes with field-expert
guests.

~~~
mosiuerbarso
+1. Twiv is superb. Someone recommend this podcast on HN a few weeks back, and
I've been hooked on it. I think it's one of the best sources for Corona news.
The hosts are good too. I think they do great job of breaking down complex
topics so layman like me stand a chance of understanding it. I've learnt a
great deal about viruses, vaccines and immunology in the 2 weeks I’ve been
listening to it. It really is worth a listen.

------
vivekseth
Surprised no one has mentioned
[https://darknetdiaries.com](https://darknetdiaries.com) yet!

The podcast covers the stories of hackers, and the stories behind hacking
attacks like Stuxnet. The creator comes from the cybersecurity field, so
episodes don't shy away from including technical details. Each episode is well
researched and very interesting. It is by far my favorite podcast.

------
droro
Science Talk has been a longtime staple of mine:
[http://rss.sciam.com/sciam/science-talk](http://rss.sciam.com/sciam/science-
talk)

I know you asked for conversations/talk and John Green's The Anthropocene
Reviewed is a monologue, but wow is it a well-told and researched monologue.
[https://www.wnycstudios.org/podcasts/anthropocene-
reviewed](https://www.wnycstudios.org/podcasts/anthropocene-reviewed)

I recommend it for anyone who wants to think more deeply about all things,
including those which we previously might have considered unworthy of our mind
cycles, such as the Taco Bell breakfast menu.

------
mjs33
No Agenda by former MTV VJ Adam Curry and former PC Mag columnist John C.
Dvorak! [http://www.noagendashow.com/](http://www.noagendashow.com/) They do
media deconstruction and discuss stories the media can’t talk about. They have
no advertising and use a fascinating “Value for value” model, people donate
based on the value the podcast gives them instead of monthly subscriptions
(like Patreon), for some it’s $5, others it’s $500, and for some it’s $0

~~~
number6
I am always amazed how much people are willing to give.

------
krubrech
Sean Carroll's Mindscape podcast.

[https://www.preposterousuniverse.com/podcast/](https://www.preposterousuniverse.com/podcast/)

~~~
Ono-Sendai
Yup, really very good, especially the physics ones.

------
pmoriarty
[1] - _Partially Examined Life_ \-
[https://partiallyexaminedlife.com/](https://partiallyexaminedlife.com/) \-
The most informed and engaging philosophy podcast I've come across.

[2] - Erik Davis' _Expanding Mind_ \-
[https://expandingmind.podbean.com/](https://expandingmind.podbean.com/) \-
Covering various fringe topics like psychedelics, religion, the occult,
underground culture, and other forms of high weirdness.

[3] - _Radiolab_ \-
[https://www.kqed.org/radio/program/radiolab](https://www.kqed.org/radio/program/radiolab)
\- Still good after all these years. Early episodes were more sciency and
philosophical, newer episodes are a mix of science, politics, and _This
American Life_ style vignettes on random subjects.

[4] - Dan Carlin's _Hardcore History_ \- [https://www.dancarlin.com/hardcore-
history-series/](https://www.dancarlin.com/hardcore-history-series/) \- Carlin
makes history interesting like no one else. Favorite series: _The Wrath of the
Khans_ , _Blueprint for Armageddon_ , _Death Throes of the Republic_

------
horsawlarway
I find podcasts with a good bit of humor fill this spot for me personally.
Here's a couple that I regularly listen to, degree of "intellectualness"
varies, but they all have episodes that require attention and make me think.

Radiolab - Very well known, you've probably already listened. I like it
because the hosts are genuine and they tell good stories. Older episodes hit
the spot better than newer for me.

The Infinite Monkey Cage - Science based panel show. If you like things like
QI, this is similar, but less gimmicky. Real science discussions, plenty of
jokes.

Judge John Hodgman - This isn't "sciency" but it does make me consider my
position on social norms, while also being pretty dang entertaining.

Revolutions (Mike Duncan) - This is a fantastic history based podcast. The
first episode or two in a series are always dry as he paints an overview of
what's coming, but it's worth chugging through. I strongly recommend his third
series on the French revolution, Mike does a fantastic job making history
about the people and not about fluff like dates/locations/memorized crap. This
podcast could have replaced most of my history classes in school and I'd be a
better person for it.

------
mark_l_watson
I have three favorites: Lex Fridman’s AI podcast, Azeem Azhar’s Exponential
View, and recently I have also started listening to Eric Weinstein’s Portal.

Before the covid-19 period, I used to hike multiple times a week with often
large groups of hikers. Now, with social distancing I have been mostly hiking
by myself and I find hiking with either having a phone call with a friend or
listening to a podcast makes very long solo wilderness hikes less lonely.

------
ZhuanXia
Physicist/geneticist Steve Hsu and linguist/neuroscientist Cory Washington
have an extremely good podcast called Manifold. This episode in particular is
a good introduction to the show:
[https://infoproc.blogspot.com/2020/04/vineer-bhansali-
physic...](https://infoproc.blogspot.com/2020/04/vineer-bhansali-physics-tail-
risk.html?m=1)

------
vekker
Deconstructing Yourself: interviews about Buddhism, meditation, neuroscience,
...
[https://open.spotify.com/show/4oG8x34GxVEKakCTNalxDh?si=-oCw...](https://open.spotify.com/show/4oG8x34GxVEKakCTNalxDh?si=-oCwFwZKTmmNnG_wH5b36w)

Some episodes of the Tim Ferriss show.

------
thepete2
I quite like
[http://rationallyspeakingpodcast.org](http://rationallyspeakingpodcast.org)
if you can get past the very annoying intro music. Whether it's stimulating or
simulating is for you to judge.

~~~
ravenstine
I wonder where Julia has been. I know there's been the pandemic, but the
podcast was already done remotely. Her last tweet was back in November. Hope
she's okay and will eventually bring the show back.

~~~
thepete2
There is a note about a "hiatus" on the website though.

------
BenGosub
Here are some of my recent favorites. Important to note, I find one good
podcast out of like 5-10, most podcasts are not worthy of a listen. However
here are some of my thought provoking favorites:

\- The Portal with Ryan Holiday \- The Knowledge Project with Jason Calacanis
\- Future Thinkers with Ken Wilber, all episodes are worth a listen, my
favorite is: Clean Up, Wake Up, Grow Up, Show Up \- Future Thinkers with
Bonnita Roy \- Conversations With Tyler with Ben Westhoff Conversations With
Tyler with Ted Gioia \- Y Combinator with Russ Roberts

~~~
anotheryou
unblobbed:

\- The Portal with Ryan Holiday

\- The Knowledge Project with Jason Calacanis

\- Future Thinkers with Ken Wilber, all episodes are worth a listen, my
favorite is: Clean Up, Wake Up, Grow Up, Show Up

\- Future Thinkers with Bonnita Roy

\- Conversations With Tyler with Ben Westhoff

\- Conversations With Tyler with Ted Gioia

\- Y Combinator with Russ Roberts

------
zantana
My preference is history podcasts with single narrators which are generally a
fixed length 45 minutes to an hour.

You Must Remember This A good podcast on the history of Hollywood and has some
interesting insights if you're into old movies. This episode on Marilyn Monroe
was interesting just to show how little she started out with:
[http://www.youmustrememberthispodcast.com/episodes/youmustre...](http://www.youmustrememberthispodcast.com/episodes/youmustrememberthispodcastblog/2015/2/24/star-
wars-episode-viii-how-norma-jeane-became-marilyn-monroe-ymrt-34)

The History of Ancient Greece This can get bogged down in terminology some
times, but its necessary due to the amount of detail the podcast gets into.
This episode on Pericles and his role in Athenian democracy I found to be
interesting because of the details on the extremes they went to:
[http://www.thehistoryofancientgreece.com/2017/05/044-democra...](http://www.thehistoryofancientgreece.com/2017/05/044-democracy-
under-pericles.html)

Tides of History This has a lot of flavor and is pretty good at framing
topics. I really liked the insight that Charles V was in a sense the Paul
Atreides of Middle Age Europe. [https://wondery.com/shows/tides-of-
history/](https://wondery.com/shows/tides-of-history/)

------
smitty1e
For a studiously centrist look at politics, I just got done with Jonah
Goldberg =>
[https://www.stitcher.com/s?eid=69305785&refid=asa](https://www.stitcher.com/s?eid=69305785&refid=asa)

If you find politics emetic, the Futility Closet is somewhere between Paul
Harvey and Ripley's Believe it or Not =>
[https://www.futilitycloset.com/podcast/](https://www.futilitycloset.com/podcast/)

------
olliewagner
The Skeptics’ Guide To The Universe has been a weekly must-listen for me over
the last decade+. They cover “science news, critical thinking, bad science,
conspiracies, and controversies”.

------
seneca
The most consistent source of intellectually stimulating talks I have found
is, by far, The Great Courses series by The Teaching Company. They're high
quality recordings of full college lecture series coving many many topics.
Honestly some of the most rewarding content I've consumed in my life.

They can be found on Audible for very fair prices. They also have a video
streaming platform, The Great Courses Plus, that's very cheap.

------
rtkaratekid
“Philosophize This!” Start at the earliest episodes and work your way up!

------
3minus1
I love the freakonomics podcast, especially when it gets into behavioral
economics. There's a ton of good episodes. If you've never listened before try
the Trader Joe's episode.

------
rsync
As a long time (almost 20 years) fan of PTI on ESPN, I finally began listening
to the Tony Kornheiser show, which is a daily podcast.

I like it very much - a mix of sports and pop cultural commentary and some
very high profile guests (along with recurring guests on topics like film,
food, etc.)

It's a bit diminished right now - only runs three days per week and,
obviously, they are reaching a bit now with whatever sports or film commentary
they might have ...

------
chrisco255
[https://www.macrovoices.com/](https://www.macrovoices.com/) Macroeconomics
and finance podcast on the rapidly evolving economic situation. Also highly
recommend RealVision on the same topic:
[https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCBH5VZE_Y4F3CMcPIzPEB5A](https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCBH5VZE_Y4F3CMcPIzPEB5A)

------
mihaitodor
The How To Write Funny podcast
[https://howtowritefunny.com/podcast/](https://howtowritefunny.com/podcast/)
is quite entertaining and give a lot of insight into what's happening behind
the scenes of comedy (i.e. it explains how the sausage is made). Also, Scott
Dikkers is an amazing interviewer and he is a founding editor of The Onion.

------
michaelmcmillan
Waking Up by Sam Harris and Uncommon Knowledge with Peter Robinson. Lex
Fridman and Eric Weinstein's podcasts are also pretty good most of the time.

------
iQuercus
Dan Carlin’s Hardcore History - Good on a cloudy day

Methodically Processing Systems - Good for a quirky evening (I make this one)

Econtalk - Good for commuting.

BBC’s In Our Time - Good during a shower.

------
dantheman
Really Good:

    
    
      Econ Talk - great in depth interviews and thought
      Bound By Oath - about 14th amendment of US constitution
      Serial - in depth look into a story
      Shit Town 
    

Politics/Policy/Current Affairs:

    
    
      Reason Round Table
      Reason Interview
      Reason Soho Debate
      Cato Daily Podcast
      LSE Lectures
    
    

General Internet: Reply All

------
dang
This is a frequently-asked Ask HN. Maybe you'll find something here:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=comments%3E3%20%22Ask%20HN%22%20podcast&sort=byDate&type=story&storyText=none)

------
tambeb
Somebody already mentioned my top choice, Sean Carroll's Mindscape.

Lawrence Krauss, also a physicist, has a similar podcast called Origins.

[https://podcasts.google.com/?feed=aHR0cHM6Ly9vcmlnaW5zcG9kY2...](https://podcasts.google.com/?feed=aHR0cHM6Ly9vcmlnaW5zcG9kY2FzdC5saWJzeW4uY29tL3Jzcw&ep=14)

------
ctrlp
Run, don't walk to
[https://partiallyexaminedlife.com/](https://partiallyexaminedlife.com/)

A podcast by some guys that were at one point set on doing philosophy for a
living, then thought better of it.

If you are into philosophy and philosophers, these are like the friends you
wish you had.

~~~
ctrlp
Podcast list is here [https://partiallyexaminedlife.com/category/podcast-
episodes/...](https://partiallyexaminedlife.com/category/podcast-
episodes/?order=ASC)

------
Pandabob
Multiple people have brought up Econtalk and Conversations with Tyler. Those
two are my top 2 as well.

If you're into pop culture (sports, music, TV and Movies) I'd also recommend
the Bill Simmons podcast. The interviews are usually great (especially the
ones with actors) and the sports takes are entertaining as well.

------
mcintyre1994
Robert Evans’ The Women’s War is really good, proper first hand journalism
covering the incredibly unique Rojava revolution. This is the real deal and
the gold standard of journalism IMO.

Another great podcast is Intelligence Squared - effective and intellectual
debate on loads of topics. Pretty US centric but great debates.

------
ndr
[https://after-on.com/episodes](https://after-on.com/episodes)

He brings outstanding guests and help you reach a very good understanding of a
topic in a very short time.

I've learnt a lot about space, MRI, CRISPR, genetics, lots of things, highly
recommended.

------
navait
The Partially Examined Life. It’s about philosophy, they take a text each
episode and discuss it. Most philosophy podcasts usually just means politics.
Sometimes they have distinguished guests (Peter Singer, Judith Butler)

------
hezag
Developer Tea is one of my favorites. It's about software development and
psychology.

[https://spec.fm/podcasts/developer-tea](https://spec.fm/podcasts/developer-
tea)

------
frabbit
Good technical specialist discussions of science from an explicitly left-wing
perspective
[http://www.scienceforthepeople.ca/](http://www.scienceforthepeople.ca/)

Light and amusing handling of a wide variety of moral/ethical issues
[https://www.youtube.com/user/thephilosophytube](https://www.youtube.com/user/thephilosophytube)

One of the few actual left-wing podcasts. Coherent, solidly-researched
journalism with very high-production values.
[https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/panoply/intercepted-with-
je...](https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/panoply/intercepted-with-jeremy-
scahill)

Excellent BBC series. There are other In Our Time subseries also. Would
recommend using get_iplayer to navigate what seems to be a deliberately self-
sabotaging BBC website In Our Time: History
[http://podcasts.files.bbci.co.uk/p01dh5yg.rss](http://podcasts.files.bbci.co.uk/p01dh5yg.rss)
[https://github.com/get-iplayer/get_iplayer](https://github.com/get-
iplayer/get_iplayer)

TrueAnon: deliberately rambling and speculative, provocative. Dirtbag Left.
[https://soundcloud.com/trueanonpod](https://soundcloud.com/trueanonpod)

Excellent material both video and audio. Includes people like Judea Pearl,
Patricia Churchland.
[https://www.edge.org/audios](https://www.edge.org/audios)

UK dirtbag left. Very loose format, intentionally unprofessional (?!) good
deconstructions of Silicon Valley startup b/s
[https://twitter.com/trashfuturepod](https://twitter.com/trashfuturepod)

------
capex
[https://historyofphilosophy.net/](https://historyofphilosophy.net/) has a
great series on the history of philosophy.

~~~
muneef
+1 Been my fav

------
beckingz
Soft Skills Engineering.

It's about non-technical skills in software engineering, but the hosts are
constantly laughing and making humorous insights into general western work
culture.

------
opnitro
Blowback, a podcast about the Iraq war is very good.

------
womitt
The knowledge project podcasts with Shane Parrish

~~~
lowdose
Shane Parrish always waists an enormous amount of time on uninteresting
aspects of his guests and then after 1.5 hour when he finally gets to
interesting matter the podcast ends. A good example is the podcast with Jim
Collins where the interesting stuff came after 2 hours.

I like the long form of content but it should be used appropriately. When
Shane does an interview it always sounds like he is completely out of depth
with the answers his guests give as if he hasn't researched the topic well
enough.

Give this podcast a shot and just listen to the last 10% of the recording.

------
nkzednan
\- 99% Invisible

\- Invisibilia

\- Hidden Brain

\- Opening Arguments

------
nexus2045
Pomp Podcast has had some phenomenal guests lately including Chamath
Palihapitiya and Mark Cuban. Worth checking out.

------
specialist
My brother turned me onto Adam Gordon Bell's Corecursive.
[https://corecursive.com](https://corecursive.com) Fantastic.

I wish I was more like AGB. He's very good at adopting the worldview of the
guest on their terms. Whereas I still have the toxic habit of compiling all
the ways I disagree, instead of really listening. So I'm really enjoying how
much AGB is stretching me.

In totally different way, I'm also getting a lot out of 5x5's Critical Path.
Very unpolished, long winded, but somehow works.
[http://5by5.tv/criticalpath](http://5by5.tv/criticalpath)

\--

Podcasts have done a lot to get me out of my filter bubble.

I now regularly learn (of, about, from) people I would have never bothered
with previously.

And some of the curation value add has greatly expanded my horizons by
bubbling up people I would have never discovered on my own.

Ezra Klein's interview of Grover Norquist is a master class on building a
movement.

Ben Shapiro's interview of Ezra Klein was a master class on constructive
disagreement.

Eric Weinstein's interview of James O'Keefe was both illuminating and
infuriating. (Come one guys, you're not the first to discover "journalism".)

Ezra Klein's interview of Rebecca Solnit blew my @#$!! mind. Really put a lot
of my past experiences into a whole new light.

I started binging on Philosophy with No Gaps podcast after Klein's interview
of Madeline Miller. (Their comparison of comic superheroes to ancient myths is
nerd paradise.)

I wanted to punch the asphalt during Lex Fridman's interview of Jack Dorsey.
(Explains Square's success is due to their novel strategies for identity and
authentication, but then says nothing about Twitter's utter rejection of those
traits.)

Of course, Joe Rogan. Wow, I really reject the worldview of about 25% of his
guests, grrr. But I've also learned so much. Dr Patrick Rhonda and others.
I've been struggling to get out of a post surgery rut, so I just rewatched the
David Goggins episodes and clips, which I imagine is helping me.

Lastly, Philosophy Tube is about the best thing ever.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2PA-
AKmVpU6NKCGtZq_rKQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2PA-AKmVpU6NKCGtZq_rKQ)
Like other geniuses said of Feymann "Often you think, 'Oh, I could have
thought of that if I was a bit smarter. But with Feymann, you couldn't ever
imagine coming up with his insights.'".

~~~
tasuki
Corecursive is pretty good. Haven't listened recently, really enjoyed these
two:

[https://corecursive.com/021-gods-programming-language-
with-p...](https://corecursive.com/021-gods-programming-language-with-philip-
wadler/)

[https://corecursive.com/006-type-driven-development-and-
idri...](https://corecursive.com/006-type-driven-development-and-idris-with-
edwin-brady/)

------
pabs3
Free as in Freedom is great: [http://faif.us/](http://faif.us/)

------
natch
1\. The Portal (Eric Weinstein)

2\. Lex Fridman

3\. Joe Rogan

all three are YouTube interview series.

------
suchoudh
During the Corona lockdown, Devdutt Pattnaik shares stories from Indian,
Abrahamic, ancient and modern mythologies. Unusual and uplifting stories that
help us learn and appreciate life in these difficult times

He does this1 hour session everyday at 4pm India Standard Time.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZpjdaHJdSw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZpjdaHJdSw)

~~~
warranty
Wouldn’t recommend

------
whitehouse3
Eric Weinstein’s “The Portal”. Especially when he has scientists on.

------
jmromer
If you're open to being pissed off and want to go exploring beyond the SF / SV
/ liberal / rationalist / techie / IDW / iNtElLeckshualLY sTiMUlAtING
hivemind, I'd recommend the following, all hosted by academics radioactive in
one circle or another:

 _What 's Left_

What's Left? is a podcast hosted by Aimee Terese and Benjamin Studebaker,
discussing political theory, philosophy, and current affairs from a [editor's
note: materialist / marxist] left wing perspective.

[https://soundcloud.com/whatisleftpod](https://soundcloud.com/whatisleftpod)

 _Manifold_

Steve Hsu and Corey Washington have been friends for almost 30 years, and
between them hold PhDs in Neuroscience, Philosophy, and Theoretical Physics.

[https://manifoldlearning.com/podcasts/](https://manifoldlearning.com/podcasts/)

 _The Classicist_

The Classicist is the weekly podcast of Victor Davis Hanson, an American
military historian, columnist, former classics professor, and scholar of
ancient warfare. He is currently a Senior Fellow at Stanford University’s
Hoover Institution.

[https://www.hoover.org/publications/classicist?go_type%5B0%5...](https://www.hoover.org/publications/classicist?go_type%5B0%5D=204)

 _Reasonable Disagreements_

Hoover fellows Richard Epstein and Adam White discuss major legal and policy
issues and debate points of disagreement between their libertarian and
conservative perspectives.

[https://www.hoover.org/publications/reasonable-
disagreements](https://www.hoover.org/publications/reasonable-disagreements)

(all the Hoover pods are pretty interesting)

~~~
jmromer
One more:

 _Aufhebunga Bunga_

The global politics podcast at the end of the End of History. From a left
perspective.

[https://aufhebungabunga.podbean.com/](https://aufhebungabunga.podbean.com/)

------
theluketaylor
“What Trump can Teach Us About Con Law” is a great appetizer sized podcast.
The hosts are obviously not trump supports, but this isn’t screaming in the
wind or just complaining. A constitutional law professor takes tweets the
president has sent and examines precedent and previous Supreme Court cases on
similar topics. Each episode deals with a particular topic and is only about
20-30 minutes long, but they manage to pack a lot of really fascinating
details into that time and I have certainly learned a lot.

[https://trumpconlaw.com/](https://trumpconlaw.com/)

I can also recommend the host’s other podcast “99 percent invisible” which is
about all sorts of things that are vital to everyday life that you don’t think
about much.

~~~
psalminen
Roman Mars does an amazing job at making sense out of things. Highly recommend
both of these.

------
alpn
Sam Harris’s conversation with Robert Sapolsky -
[https://samharris.org/podcasts/91-biology-good-
evil/](https://samharris.org/podcasts/91-biology-good-evil/)

------
jxdxbx
Steven Strogatz's "The Joy of x."

------
savrajsingh
Planet Money and The Indicator

------
gnusty_gnurc
The Fifth Column

Lexicon Valley

Econ Talk

Free Thoughts

------
VieEnCode
13 minutes to the Moon

Intelligence squared

Making sense

The knowledge project

------
pestaa
Sam Harris: Making Sense.

